# What happened to Osiris



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

I have not seen in on here in a while, what happened to him ?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I've never seen you around at ALL. Why do you ask, stranger?

As it happens, he left the country for awhile. He'll be back again.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh, I was wondering what happend. Are you at liberty to say what country Osiris is in, or when Osiris will come back, TOS?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Probably not. It's none of my business anyway.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

lol what did the post say before you edited it? lol and yeah how is it that a person with 1 post is asking this question


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh, I see the banhammer coming out REAL soon.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

oh damn you spammer


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Mod, please kill. KILL!!! (Though must admit, somewhat clever. Pretend to ask a question and THEN randomly spam. Not bad.)


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

funlad3 said:


> Though must admit, somewhat clever. Pretend to ask a question and THEN randomly spam


Sounds more like he knew about him in the first place.

This is all assumption based if indeed what he posted about is true, and if it's the same person.

All looks to be tarnishing his name.


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL post an odd, but legit question (or at least what we think was a legit question, but we don't know because TOS edited it lol), and then spam the thread? Odd type of spammer. I thought from the first post that the member was just a lurker who became a member. Probably wanted to spam the admins.

I am just curious why hasn't this guy been banned and this thread removed?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm getting to it. Sheesh.

Whatever. He's still the same old friend of ours, and we'll be glad to see him when he gets back.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Wonderful. What do some of these people have against us anyways?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

They're just jealous, of course.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

this is what i have to say to all the spammers. 
"I'm gonna give you to the count of 10, to get your ugly, yellow, no-good keister off my property, before I pump your guts full of lead! 
1... 2... 10!
Keep the change ya filthy animal!"


----------



## BettaFriend (Oct 14, 2010)

I am starting to like this thread!

Take that spammers! Hahahahahaha (evil laugh)!:chair:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Rev, between this and chat, I think I'm starting to understand your multi-layered personality! :fun:


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

haha darn tootin


----------

